# Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod and welcome Unique back!



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:cheers:

Congrats! You follow in a line of some great mods at the Lakers Forum. So get ready to be initiated.


*pulls out the whip*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

Congrats! Now you can be BH's new slave. 

PS: DO NOT look at your mod nomiation thread in mod forums. Your eyes will be hurting. Believe me.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

Congrats. Jesus we went from having like 9 mods in the forum to having none. Is it people jus don't want to do it?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Congrats. Jesus we went from having like 9 mods in the forum to having none. Is it people jus don't want to do it?


I'd say it's just with people having too busy of lives, or... having personal problems at this current time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Congrats. Jesus we went from having like 9 mods in the forum to having none. Is it people jus don't want to do it?


Kobe runs them off.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*



Eternal said:


> I'd say it's just with people having too busy of lives, or... having personal problems at this current time.


Gotcha.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

Congrats!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

Welcome!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

Thanks, yo! 

I'm afraid of the initiation...please don't hurt me...

GO LAKERS!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

COngrats Basel, hope Kobe wont run you off like other guys haha


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

Congrats!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

Welcome to "modship", Basel! I don't know if it's even a word, haha. Anyway, congrats from outside the Lakers fanbase!

:cheers: :clap2:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

congrats :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Welcome Basel57 as the newest Laker Mod!*

Also welcome back Unique as mod!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Congrats Basel! and welcome back Unique!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks! And welcome back, Unique!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Grats Basel, and welcome back Unique!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just out of morbid curiosity where did Unique go?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unique!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome back, Unique!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

You a Bug-A-Boo.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

:cheers: 

Way to go Basel. Welcome back, Unique. Good news- just in time to distract from offseason limbo.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome buddy!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Welcome and Welcome back.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Congrats and welcome back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Once again, I want to thank my fellow Lakers peeps, and peeps from everywhere else. 

Too bad I'm only a rookie MOD...it's tough. They're all picking on me.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome back Unique!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Congradulations basel, well deserved.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Once again, I want to thank my fellow Lakers peeps, and peeps from everywhere else.
> 
> Too bad I'm only a rookie MOD...it's tough. They're all picking on me.


Shut up. I would like a steak for dinner. well done please. BH usually likes fish so get him so of that...ha :biggrin:

just kidding.

Welcome.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unique said:


> Shut up. I would like a steak for dinner. well done please. BH usually likes fish so get him so of that...ha :biggrin:
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> Welcome.


I'm not kidding. Steak, now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I tried making a steak, but I burnt it.

So I got you this instead...










CHOCOLATE COVERED INSECTS! HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I tried making a steak, but I burnt it.
> 
> So I got you this instead...
> 
> ...


BH... Allow me...

:banned:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Unique said:


> BH... Allow me...
> 
> :banned:


:clap2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The word "banned" is not in my vocabulary. Therefore, I can't be "banned."

What?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unique said:


> BH... Allow me...
> 
> :banned:


Nice work.


----------

